
Apple News No Longer Supports RSS - zdw
https://mjtsai.com/blog/2019/12/26/apple-news-no-longer-supports-rss/
======
Nextgrid
The News app is such trash (even more on Mac) that I'm surprised anyone would
use it even if it did support RSS.

------
duelingjello
I haven’t used Apple’s news app in years. It just seems like another awkward,
tone-deaf, mediocre content, overpriced cash-grab.

